# Housing Allowance based on residing in Abu Dhabi



## Jareth442 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi. I currently work for a partially government organisation (it basically receives the benefits of being both private and government). Our housing allowances are based on us residing in Abu Dhabi only. So in order to be eligible for my allowance, I have to generate a valid Tawtheeq to my employer annually. Problem is, now my wife has a job opportunity in Dubai with a similar conditional allowance in that she needs an Ejari. We'd rather reside in Dubai and I'd just commute to AD but are looking for any ideas to LEGALLY circumvent the policy and still be able to provide my employer with a valid AD Tawtheeq whilst residing in Dubai.... I've heard about renting a studio in AD to get a tawtheeq but then just rent and live in a place in Dubai... Is this a thing people do? Where would I find a super cheap but legal to rent studio? Anything above 20K annually would kinda defeat the purpose financially for us... Or are there any other ways to get around this?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Lots of people have this issue. Colleagues of mine moved from Dubai to Abu Dhabi because of it. I don't think there is a legal way round it. Most cheap studios don't have tawtheeq.


----------

